# The Miracle Of Toilet Paper



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)




----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, I would just have to kill that man.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats funny!


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

ah ah... !!!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Every time I see this thread on Recent Posts, I click on it, thinking is some new toilet paper mache trick... get all excited, and see that (*#&(*# joke again. LOL. Grrrr @ men.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Lmao!!!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ya know , when I told my 1st wife this , I was able to see after 3 weeks !!!!
When I told my 2nd wife this ...................it took about 5 weeks before I could see again!!
The moral of the story??? KEEP YOUR @#$%^&*() MOUTH SHUT!!!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

It's like I heard the other night:

Married Men have 2 choices...they can be right or they can be happy


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good joke, although he would have seen how fast this a_ _ could catch his a_ _. no, i would have just laughed, i think it is a funny joke.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Very Funny.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Love it! Thats worth retelling.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That was pretty funny. I would never get away with that. My wife would simply whack me over the head and make me a prop for the yard haunt.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*That was a good one*

That WAS funny


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG ! That's the funniest joke I've heard in a long time. I couldn't stop laughing for 5 minutes.


----------



## wolfang (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG... I would have made my hubby sleep on the couch for the rest of his life... okay, so I probably would have laughed anyway.


----------

